# Possible to have (2) remotes paired to a hopper 3?



## GaryK (Jul 9, 2002)

I have (2) TV's connected to my hopper 3. A Projector with HDMI and a TV via component. When I go from room to room, I don't want to carry the remote with me. I would like to do (2) things. Unpair an existing remote and repair it to the Hopper. I believe that it can only support one TV pass thru (volume) and that is OK. I want both remotes to be identical.

Is this possible? 
I was able to do this with my old 622 using an IR and a RF remote.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

You can pair up to 8 remotes to a H3


----------



## David p (Nov 3, 2018)

Yes as long as they are compatible with the hopper How to Program Remote to Receiver | MyDISH | DISH Customer Support
You can control the hopper with 2 remotes but you cant have 2 remotes programmed to control the TV portion using one hopper ... the hopper allows 1 remote to be used for TV volume and stuff ...


----------



## larryk (Aug 17, 2006)

David p said:


> Yes as long as they are compatible with the hopper How to Program Remote to Receiver | MyDISH | DISH Customer Support
> You can control the hopper with 2 remotes but you cant have 2 remotes programmed to control the TV portion using one hopper ... the hopper allows 1 remote to be used for TV volume and stuff ...


HUH!!
I have three remotes paired to my Hopper 3, and all three can control the volume...


----------



## David p (Nov 3, 2018)

Yes you control the same TV out of all three remotes which is fine ... as I understand the previous person wants to have 2 remotes programmed to the same hopper which is connected to 2 different connection and 2 different TVs


larryk said:


> HUH!!
> I have three remotes paired to my Hopper 3, and all three can control the volume...


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

David p said:


> Yes you control the same TV out of all three remotes which is fine ... as I understand the previous person wants to have 2 remotes programmed to the same hopper which is connected to 2 different connection and 2 different TVs


Which works perfectly fine.
I have more than 4 remotes controlling 4 TVs perfectly.


----------

